# Skylight in corrugated metal roof



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

The house I'm restoring has a sheet metal roof - Corrugated, not standing seam. I'm thinking of a skylight. Done this on shingles, but never on corrugated metal.

What special considerations are there for flashing the curb (I'm assuming curb, can't imagine deck mount here) on this kind of roof?

Thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Velux has a detail and flashing adaption.

I don't know if I like it or not, since I have never used it though.

http://www.veluxsolutions.com/static/Products/flashing.html

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Something I saw by my house in Puerto Rico...granule coated corrugated metal roofing! 

It's corrugated metal most likely dipped in asphalt or some adhesive then coated with granuals like shingles. 

Comes in colors with 30 year guarantee. 

On/Off topic, but thought someone might appreciate this.


----------



## Roofboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello,

As Ed said Velux does have a kit but it is really ugly. We have our own metal shop and we always fab our own kits. If there is a sheet metal shop where you are they may be able to fab a kit for you.



Keith


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Roofboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> As Ed said Velux does have a kit but it is really ugly. ...


From Ed's link: _A sill apron features pliable pleats that form to the roof. _

I can easily imagine how 'forming' this apron by hand, in place, to the roof could result in a butt ugly end result.

Thanks.


----------



## buildingstore (Apr 30, 2008)

Roofboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> As Ed said Velux does have a kit but it is really ugly. We have our own metal shop and we always fab our own kits. If there is a sheet metal shop where you are they may be able to fab a kit for you.
> 
> ...


I AGREE ...


----------

